# Exotic bag worth it?



## mmosley82

I am new to purchasing lux bags. My first bag was a second hand Fendi KanI bag. Currently, this new Fendi Peekaboo python exotic caught my eye. The price tag is $6500, I feel that’s high, although, maybe expected for an exotic. For this price, I was hoping to score something more exclusive such as a Hermes 25 during my trip to Paris, next month. Or, consider a Moynat. I really like the Fendi as this newer model is more structured, has feet and swivels for the straps and looks like a Kelly. The python strap was a bit rough on my bare shoulder, too. Last concern, Fendi seems to resell for 50% or less. While I don’t plan to resell my bag, it seems like these bags don’t hold their value like Hermes or Chanel. Overall, I am trying to justify the high price. If anyone has any perspective, I’d appreciate it.


----------



## Christofle

mmosley82 said:


> I am new to purchasing lux bags. My first bag was a second hand Fendi KanI bag. Currently, this new Fendi Peekaboo python exotic caught my eye. The price tag is $6500, I feel that’s high, although, maybe expected for an exotic. For this price, I was hoping to score something more exclusive such as a Hermes 25 during my trip to Paris, next month. Or, consider a Moynat. I really like the Fendi as this newer model is more structured, has feet and swivels for the straps and looks like a Kelly. The python strap was a bit rough on my bare shoulder, too. Last concern, Fendi seems to resell for 50% or less. While I don’t plan to resell my bag, it seems like these bags don’t hold their value like Hermes or Chanel. Overall, I am trying to justify the high price. If anyone has any perspective, I’d appreciate it.
> 
> View attachment 5618333


If you want to justify the price, ask them about their made to order events. That way you can personalize the bag in a way that is specific to you and it won’t feel as bad then.


----------



## mmosley82

Christofle said:


> If you want to justify the price, ask them about their made to order events. That way you can personalize the bag in a way that is specific to you and it won’t feel as bad then.


Great point, do you know if that’s extra?


----------



## Christofle

mmosley82 said:


> Great point, do you know if that’s extra?


It all depends on the options available and chosen. At one point they had solid gold hardware with diamonds and rubies which would of course have a serious premium. If you simply choose a Python hide with normal hardware and lining, the price should be roughly the same.



			https://www.fendi.com/us-en/cm/inside-fendi/about-fendi/made-to-order


----------



## A bottle of Red

Well python scales can lift , so I’m not sure I would want a python handle or strap just for practical reasons.


----------



## TokidokiM

mmosley82 said:


> I am new to purchasing lux bags. My first bag was a second hand Fendi KanI bag. Currently, this new Fendi Peekaboo python exotic caught my eye. The price tag is $6500, I feel that’s high, although, maybe expected for an exotic. For this price, I was hoping to score something more exclusive such as a Hermes 25 during my trip to Paris, next month. Or, consider a Moynat. I really like the Fendi as this newer model is more structured, has feet and swivels for the straps and looks like a Kelly. The python strap was a bit rough on my bare shoulder, too. Last concern, Fendi seems to resell for 50% or less. While I don’t plan to resell my bag, it seems like these bags don’t hold their value like Hermes or Chanel. Overall, I am trying to justify the high price. If anyone has any perspective, I’d appreciate it.
> 
> View attachment 5618333
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618362
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618363


They looks nice   I've checked out their exotics a couple weeks ago too, ostrich and crocs are really nice.  I think the price is okay compare to some other brands.  Like A Bottle of Red said you need to use them carefully as they may lift.  Hope you find the exotic bag you love.


----------



## redwings

mmosley82 said:


> I am new to purchasing lux bags. My first bag was a second hand Fendi KanI bag. Currently, this new Fendi Peekaboo python exotic caught my eye. The price tag is $6500, I feel that’s high, although, maybe expected for an exotic. For this price, I was hoping to score something more exclusive such as a Hermes 25 during my trip to Paris, next month. Or, consider a Moynat. I really like the Fendi as this newer model is more structured, has feet and swivels for the straps and looks like a Kelly. The python strap was a bit rough on my bare shoulder, too. Last concern, Fendi seems to resell for 50% or less. While I don’t plan to resell my bag, it seems like these bags don’t hold their value like Hermes or Chanel. Overall, I am trying to justify the high price. If anyone has any perspective, I’d appreciate it.
> 
> View attachment 5618333
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618362
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618363


Python is a very high maintenance leather. You have to be very careful with the bag. Like someone said - the scales can lift. Too dry, it lifts. Scratch, it lifts etc.

Fendi does a good job with exotics. I had a lizard bag from them - also a high maintenance leather but not as delicate as python.

Also if you plan to travel with the bag, you will need CITES carried on the python bag (like the alligators, crocs or lizards) or customs in certain countries may impound it. I got rid of my python, lizard bags and ally bags (sold off) after repeated episodes of ‘do you have certification for that?’.

If I were you, pay for ostrich - considered ‘exotic’, less the CITES headache.


----------



## mmosley82

redwings said:


> Python is a very high maintenance leather. You have to be very careful with the bag. Like someone said - the scales can lift. Too dry, it lifts. Scratch, it lifts etc.
> 
> Fendi does a good job with exotics. I had a lizard bag from them - also a high maintenance leather but not as delicate as python.
> 
> Also if you plan to travel with the bag, you will need CITES carried on the python bag (like the alligators, crocs or lizards) or customs in certain countries may impound it. I got rid of my python, lizard bags and ally bags (sold off) after repeated episodes of ‘do you have certification for that?’.
> 
> If I were you, pay for ostrich - considered ‘exotic’, less the CITES headache.


Oh wow, had no idea how complicated it could be to own a python bag. If the scales lift, do they flake off or does the bag become rough. My SA says aged python looks great, but I haven’t seen an aged Fendi in-person. I really wanted a stunning bag that I could use with multiple outfits and quietly stands out.


----------



## mmosley82

A bottle of Red said:


> Well python scales can lift , so I’m not sure I would want a python handle or strap just for practical reasons.


Yes, I noticed the strap was rough on my shoulder.


----------



## papertiger

OK, I am on the other side.

The chances of you scoring a "25" (something? - I don't know what a 25 is apart from cm) or anything bag shaped in H in Paris are very slim (especially after PFW). Put that to bed, scoring a leather appointment in Paris is a lottery let alone being offered a certain sized bag.  If this is all the money you have but really want an Hermes bag (unless non-popular _and_ vintage) $6.5 is not going to do it. Maybe someone can chime in about Moynat but I'd rather have the stunning Fendi.

I think these Fendi are worth the price but you can't compare to other brands, particularly French. Fendi is Italian and it is flash and stop-in-th-street special and stunning.

I think these are forever prize possessions and I would jump. That's just me.

I have tons of python, all fine (although I wouldn't take them out in a storm). The bags shown look shaven quite close and I would worry more about them yellowing if that would be a concern (common with all white/natural/off-white skins of all kinds) rather than lifting. I have python bags, boots, jackets, a skirt and hats. My jackets are more than 15 yo.


----------



## Christofle

papertiger said:


> OK, I am on the other side.
> 
> The chances of you scoring a "25" (something? - I don't know what a 25 is apart from cm) or anything bag shaped in H in Paris are very slim (especially after PFW). Put that to bed, scoring a leather appointment in Paris is a lottery let alone being offered a certain sized bag.  If this is all the money you have but really want an Hermes bag (unless non-popular _and_ vintage) $6.5 is not going to do it. Maybe someone can chime in about Moynat but I'd rather have the stunning Fendi.
> 
> I think these Fendi are worth the price but you can't compare to other brands, particularly French. Fendi is Italian and it is flash and stop-in-th-street special and stunning.
> 
> I think these are forever size possessions and I would jump. That's just me.
> 
> I have tons of python, all fine (although I wouldn't take them out in a storm). The bags shown look shaven quite close and I would worry more about them yellowing if that would be a concern (common with all white/natural/off-white skins of all kinds) rather than lifting. I have python bags, boots, jackets, a skirt and hats. My jackets are more than 15 yo.


To add to this, a Moynat exotic would be far more than the budget proposed. (Unless you go pre-owned). A regular Moynat is roughly the price of these Fendi Python bags.


----------



## redwings

mmosley82 said:


> Oh wow, had no idea how complicated it could be to own a python bag. If the scales lift, do they flake off or does the bag become rough. My SA says aged python looks great, but I haven’t seen an aged Fendi in-person. I really wanted a stunning bag that I could use with multiple outfits and quietly stands out I was paranoid with my python leather and did everything according to the specified care including shielding from rain. The two bags (had it in my possession for 5 years) were in good condition when sold.


I took care of mine - my closet back then was environmentally controlled by the my air con or controlled settings on a portable dehumidifier 24/7 when air con is in service. But that’s the price of living in a highly humid country like Hong Kong back then.

 Had to clean them after each outing. And if you use the wrong conditioner, it can darken the leather. I sold them off before they were three years old, so I won’t know the aging process too well.

Ask the Fendi SA the required maintenance - they are usually good with explaining what you are getting yourself into. I like their exotics but because I tend to move countries often, I don’t want to deal with import and CITES issues.


----------



## mmosley82

papertiger said:


> OK, I am on the other side.
> 
> The chances of you scoring a "25" (something? - I don't know what a 25 is apart from cm) or anything bag shaped in H in Paris are very slim (especially after PFW). Put that to bed, scoring a leather appointment in Paris is a lottery let alone being offered a certain sized bag.  If this is all the money you have but really want an Hermes bag (unless non-popular _and_ vintage) $6.5 is not going to do it. Maybe someone can chime in about Moynat but I'd rather have the stunning Fendi.
> 
> I think these Fendi are worth the price but you can't compare to other brands, particularly French. Fendi is Italian and it is flash and stop-in-th-street special and stunning.
> 
> I think these are forever prize possessions and I would jump. That's just me.
> 
> I have tons of python, all fine (although I wouldn't take them out in a storm). The bags shown look shaven quite close and I would worry more about them yellowing if that would be a concern (common with all white/natural/off-white skins of all kinds) rather than lifting. I have python bags, boots, jackets, a skirt and hats. My jackets are more than 15 yo.


Thanks for sharing your thoughts, all great points. If I scored an Hermes, I’d go up on my budget and make the exception. 

An exotic isn’t a must have, it just caught my eye, and I agree it was stunning. 

I also am wondering if it will be better priced in Europe as Fendi is expected to increase their prices next month.


----------



## papertiger

mmosley82 said:


> Thanks for sharing your thoughts, all great points. If I scored an Hermes, I’d go up on my budget and make the exception.
> 
> An exotic isn’t a must have, it just caught my eye, and I agree it was stunning.
> 
> *I also am wondering if it will be better priced in Europe as Fendi is expected to increase their prices next month.*



Could be, just make sure you get CITES if you buy in Europe.

I'd also check ahead to see if the stores in cities you'll be visiting have those pieces as not all stores/territories buy the same.


----------



## jelliedfeels

I think these are stunningly beautiful. Though I am prejudiced as I love snakeskin and I avoid rain with them. 

The cites pass is very good advice. I hadn’t though of that.


----------



## 880

mmosley82 said:


> For this price, I was hoping to score something more exclusive such as a Hermes 25 during my trip to Paris, next month. Or, consider a Moynat.


If I recall correctly, as of this year, a 25K at FSH was 7800 EU; a 28K was either 8200 or 8700 EU. If that’s your first choice, they’re totally different than this exotic Fendi. And, I would wait. If you are interested in Moynat, or even delveaux, there may also be deals on the resale market.


mmosley82 said:


> it seems like these bags don’t hold their value like Hermes or Chanel. Overall, I am trying to justify the high price.


IMO, you only buy a bag like this, at full retail, if you love it so much, you will get your value back via sheer satisfaction or cost per wear. If you have to work this hard to justify the high price, you don’t love it enough to purchase. This is JMO though, and YMMV

i think it also depends how many bags are in your current collection. If you have a bunch of classics, perhaps this Fendi is the perfect one to mix things up a bit. (I agree with @papertiger as to the flashy Italian style of the Fendi (I mean this as a compliment) vis-à-vis a an H bag.

have fun deciding 

ETA: last year I saw a gorgeous Gucci python hobo, great condition, on Fashionphile for under 1K USD.
I saw a matte alligator camo pattern Moynat at SAks last year for maybe 35K USD , but my memory could be faulty


----------



## tulipfield

Would you be open to second-hand?  Except for Hermes, exotics tend to re-sell for much less than their original retail.  So if you’re specifically interested in exotics…


----------



## 880

mmosley82 said:


> I really wanted a stunning bag that I could use with multiple outfits and quietly stands out.


perhaps a plain leather bag (in a kelly shape) might better suit this brief, even a plain leather Fendi in this style. 

other brands that may be more classic and understated include Ferragamo and actually, on resale, cartier has some beautiful bags at great prices. If you want something more lux and fashion, lanvin is worth a look, though I’m not familiar with their price point or quality.


----------



## A bottle of Red

A few people have mentioned Lanvin latest bag quality isn’t great.
My Ralph Lauren Collection & Ricky bags are handmade in Italy and amazing quality. They do have some exotics as well.


----------



## Christofle

A bottle of Red said:


> A few people have mentioned Lanvin latest bag quality isn’t great.
> My Ralph Lauren Collection & Ricky bags are handmade in Italy and amazing quality. They do have some exotics as well.


Ricky and Ricky soft are both great bags! Awesome suggestion


----------



## mmosley82

tulipfield said:


> Would you be open to second-hand?  Except for Hermes, exotics tend to re-sell for much less than their original retail.  So if you’re specifically interested in exotics…





880 said:


> If I recall correctly, as of this year, a 25K at FSH was 7800 EU; a 28K was either 8200 or 8700 EU. If that’s your first choice, they’re totally different than this exotic Fendi. And, I would wait. If you are interested in Moynat, or even delveaux, there may also be deals on the resale market.
> 
> IMO, you only buy a bag like this, at full retail, if you love it so much, you will get your value back via sheer satisfaction or cost per wear. If you have to work this hard to justify the high price, you don’t love it enough to purchase. This is JMO though, and YMMV
> 
> i think it also depends how many bags are in your current collection. If you have a bunch of classics, perhaps this Fendi is the perfect one to mix things up a bit. (I agree with @papertiger as to the flashy Italian style of the Fendi (I mean this as a compliment) vis-à-vis a an H bag.
> 
> have fun deciding
> 
> ETA: last year I saw a gorgeous Gucci python hobo, great condition, on Fashionphile for under 1K USD.
> I saw a matte alligator camo pattern Moynat at SAks last year for maybe 35K USD , but my memory could be faulty


This is great information. I did not know that bags like these aren’t usually resold. I saw a few LV bags with python handles for resell. I really do like the bag, yet want to make an informed choice. I don’t own lots of bags and want a very small, yet impactful collection of neutrals. I own a Fendi KanI for girls night outs/dates, a Tori Butch braided leather bag in camel, and a coach bum bag for quick trips. My new bag is for my 40th birthday, so wanted to stand out and a personal treat for a few milestone accomplishments. I want the bag to last me for life.


----------



## redwings

mmosley82 said:


> This is great information. I did not know that bags like these aren’t usually resold. I saw a few LV bags with python handles for resell. I really do like the bag, yet want to make an informed choice. I don’t own lots of bags and want a very small, yet impactful collection of neutrals. I own a Fendi KanI for girls night outs/dates, a Tori Butch braided leather bag in camel, and a coach bum bag for quick trips. My new bag is for my 40th birthday, so wanted to stand out and a personal treat for a few milestone accomplishments. I want the bag to last me for life.


Then the choice is easy - Hermes because they can and will repair most, if not all, leather Hermes bag during your lifetime. Their workmanship is impeccable so if a bag is looked after, it can easily go through a decade, two or more. Like in the case of my late mom’s Kelly bag - no bag spa ever but it’s two decades old.

Chanel - 5 years warranty for the new bags.
Fendi - one year warranty and after, your cost.
Both you have to keep the receipt in order to guarantee future repairs at your own cost when warranty expires.

Hermes condition: not touched by other bag spa or repair services except for theirs and must be deemed genuine.


----------



## 880

I t hi ink it’s easy to think at forty that you want a bag to last your lifetime, but honestly, tastes change (even within Hermes) and I would just take this time to look and try out different things. I started out thinking I was a K person, then a B person, and now I’m a hybrid, but it took a number of years to get there. There’s no rush. Take your time and enjoy the process


----------



## mmosley82

880 said:


> I t hi ink it’s easy to think at forty that you want a bag to last your lifetime, but honestly, tastes change (even within Hermes) and I would just take this time to look and try out different things. I started out thinking I was a K person, then a B person, and now I’m a hybrid, but it took a number of years to get there. There’s no rush. Take your time and enjoy the process


Excellent point! You all of been extremely helpful and I appreciate everyone’s responses.


----------



## loves

Like what 880 mentioned our tastes absolutely change over the years. I do not believe in forever pieces. Buy and wear what you love , the most coveted bags today might be meh in two decades.  Tomorrow / next year/ next decade is not guaranteed so carpe diem. Happy Shopping and advanced 40th birthday wishes.


----------



## Fefeinc10

I actually almost bought the same bag. It really is stunning in the iseeu (I was going to buy the petite size). After some research, I realized that not only is resale not great for Fendi, but even worse for exotics. I love Fendi and have pieces that I use regularly but they are all leather so I know I’ll get the cost per wear out of them but it’ll be different with an exotic. If I saw the same bag on the resale market, I’d buy it but not new since it’s a very delicate exotic and still quite a lot a money even though it’s not as high as Hermes.


----------



## A bottle of Red

Definitely don’t buy a fendi exotic with potential resale in mind


----------



## A bottle of Red

Also a quick google search showed pictures of some used fendi exotics and they didn’t look very good, all kind of droopy to me, so keep in mind what the bag will look like long term and if you’re ok with that


----------



## topglamchic

I agree with @880 and @papertiger here.  This is a stunning exotic.  I am a lover of exotics and collect them, I don't mind the care (which I have never found to be a problem).  However, as this is a milestone purchase and you are considering other brands I think its important to look around more and try things on.  One can't compare an H to a Fendi, and obtaining either are very different experiences.  So I would enjoy this process and shop around.  Let us know what you end up bringing home.


----------



## mmosley82

loves said:


> Like what 880 mentioned our tastes absolutely change over the years. I do not believe in forever pieces. Buy and wear what you love , the most coveted bags today might be meh in two decades.  Tomorrow / next year/ next decade is not guaranteed so carpe diem. Happy Shopping and advanced 40th birthday wishes.





topglamchic said:


> I agree with @880 and @papertiger here.  This is a stunning exotic.  I am a lover of exotics and collect them, I don't mind the care (which I have never found to be a problem).  However, as this is a milestone purchase and you are considering other brands I think its important to look around more and try things on.  One can't compare an H to a Fendi, and obtaining either are very different experiences.  So I would enjoy this process and shop around.  Let us know what you end up bringing home.


Thank you! I decided I will sleep on it some, as I have never splurged on a purse. I have a weakness for diamonds so that’s probably another reason why I am analyzing this potential purchase. I did notice used Fendi’s, the peekaboo tends to loose its shape. However this ISeeU version is structured like a Kelly, very sturdy. While I have no plans in selling the bag, I like for my purchases to be somewhat logical, too. I guess the logic is, it’s a stunning bag, exotic which can be manageable, handmade, luxurious quality, can go with lots of outfits and used as a neutral, and represents a milestone. Cons: Fendi’s iconic peekaboo changed again, the brand seems to be always changing its bags and therefore their peekaboo’s don’t hold resell interest like other iconic or classic bags, and can be difficult to care for in humid areas. (I live in Florida)

Options: go for it, buy something similar second hand, buy Fendi First in python (the look for less) or take a stab at a Hermes in Paris for the sake of adventure, last - do something more responsible with money such as buy more mutual funds or take on a small home remodel/update… all the options!


----------



## auch

papertiger said:


> OK, I am on the other side.
> 
> The chances of you scoring a "25" (something? - I don't know what a 25 is apart from cm) or anything bag shaped in H in Paris are very slim (especially after PFW). Put that to bed, scoring a leather appointment in Paris is a lottery let alone being offered a certain sized bag.  If this is all the money you have but really want an Hermes bag (unless non-popular _and_ vintage) $6.5 is not going to do it. Maybe someone can chime in about Moynat but I'd rather have the stunning Fendi.
> 
> I think these Fendi are worth the price but you can't compare to other brands, particularly French. Fendi is Italian and it is flash and stop-in-th-street special and stunning.
> 
> I think these are forever prize possessions and I would jump. That's just me.
> 
> I have tons of python, all fine (although I wouldn't take them out in a storm). The bags shown look shaven quite close and I would worry more about them yellowing if that would be a concern (common with all white/natural/off-white skins of all kinds) rather than lifting. I have python bags, boots, jackets, a skirt and hats. My jackets are more than 15 yo.


How do you care for python bags? I just got this pre-loved python and it has this black mark on the strap that I would love to be able to remove.


----------



## redwings

auch said:


> How do you care for python bags? I just got this pre-loved python and it has this black mark on the strap that I would love to be able to remove.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628519


If you bought it from a local boutique, they often can try cleaning it for you or in some cases, recommend a local leather repair workshop. Buckle reminds me of a Celine and if it is a celine, go to a Celine boutique for them to assist - chances are  they will try to help out.


----------



## JavaJo

I do like a “touch” of exotic and have these 2 here - Dot Com (the name alone will take you to a different era… lol) and the mini peekaboo selleria - python mainly on the handles.  Both are holding up quite well.  As other folks have said, a similar sized “touch” version in Hermes Kelly will set you back 3-4x as much as the peekaboo… Fendi here in Toronto Canada is located within Holt Renfrew, and Holt Renfrew has banned all exotic merch.  And so it’s even harder to get Fendi exotics here.  Good luck deciding, and please keep us posted!


----------



## averagejoe

JavaJo said:


> I do like a “touch” of exotic and have these 2 here - Dot Com (the name alone will take you to a different era… lol) and the mini peekaboo selleria - python mainly on the handles.  Both are holding up quite well.  As other folks have said, a similar sized “touch” version in Hermes Kelly will set you back 3-4x as much as the peekaboo… Fendi here in Toronto Canada is located within Holt Renfrew, and Holt Renfrew has banned all exotic merch.  And so it’s even harder to get Fendi exotics here.  Good luck deciding, and please keep us posted!
> 
> View attachment 5628799
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628800


They opened a temporary stand-alone boutique in Yorkdale separate from Holt Renfrew, where all the furs and exotics from Holts were shipped to. They have a lot of exotics there. Worth checking out!


----------



## JavaJo

averagejoe said:


> They opened a temporary stand-alone boutique in Yorkdale separate from Holt Renfrew, where all the furs and exotics from Holts were shipped to. They have a lot of exotics there. Worth checking out!


Ah! I see… will definitely check it out sometime… thx for this insight!


----------



## TokidokiM

averagejoe said:


> They opened a temporary stand-alone boutique in Yorkdale separate from Holt Renfrew, where all the furs and exotics from Holts were shipped to. They have a lot of exotics there. Worth checking out!


I've checked them a week ago, many nice pieces from ostrich, alligator to crocs


----------



## _Moravia_

TokidokiM said:


> averagejoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> They opened a temporary stand-alone boutique in Yorkdale separate from Holt Renfrew, where all the furs and exotics from Holts were shipped to. They have a lot of exotics there. Worth checking out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> checked them a week ago, many nice pieces from ostrich, alligator to crocs
Click to expand...


Do you know how long the temporary Fendi stand-alone boutique will be at Yorkdale Mall for?  Is it located beside Holt Renfrew or somewhere else in the mall? Thanks.


----------



## chanel100

TokidokiM said:


> They looks nice   I've checked out their exotics a couple weeks ago too, ostrich and crocs are really nice.  I think the price is okay compare to some other brands.  Like A Bottle of Red said you need to use them carefully as they may lift.  Hope you find the exotic bag you love.


Hi are Chanel Ostrich high in value- especially the camera bag pl?


----------



## chanel100

Christofle said:


> If you want to justify the price, ask them about their made to order events. That way you can personalize the bag in a way that is specific to you and it won’t feel as bad then.


Hi are Chanel Ostrich high in value- especially the camera bag pl?


----------



## claritaaa27

Any idea what happened to the bag and how to prevent it? Considering to add exotic Birkin to my wish list but this is


----------

